# How to clean 5 ton Hvac condenser



## Rudhal (Jun 18, 2018)

Have some white build up on condenser. Need some help in best way to clean without damaging the fins.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I clean mine annually with the water hose. Disconnect electric, remove fan and spray condenser from inside out. Not sure about the white build up.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You can get coil cleaner at WW Grainger or any HVAC supply store. Or just use 409 or Fantastic, pretty much the same as the coil cleaner. I would spray the coils good, use a water hose with nozzle that produces a flat spray and wash it down. Be sure to turn the power off.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Fishtexx said:


> I clean mine annually with the water hose. Disconnect electric, remove fan and spray condenser from inside out. Not sure about the white build up.


I think one of these helps, just a fixed nozzle that gives cleaning power without so much pressure that it will bend fins. (called jet nozzle I think, and just screws directly onto your hose)

Spraying with Simple Green first may help.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

My ac guy uses just the open end of garden hose. You do not want to bend the fins. He also goes up and down with the fins, he does not hit the fins from the side.


----------

